# Perch Today Good !



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Went perchin today with two fellow Capts ! Had Limit on nothing smaller than 8" in about 3 hours ! Great To have some Fresh Yellow Perch for dinner ! Maybe Tommrow ?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

hey Mike, talked to Dean, I could of saved me some gas! Went way north and got 'em but nothing spectacular. 3 to a pound. nice day for a long run though.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice. Can't wait to target some Perchies...


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

These posts are useless if you don't say where you launched and the depth you caught the fish.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

If you read his posts often, you know he fishes out west. I'm sure your 6 posts are much more full of detailed reports.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Mickey said:


> These posts are useless if you don't say where you launched and the depth you caught the fish.


x2 

I will never understand why folks brag about their catches here but do not give information about where they caught their limits.

There are plenty of fish in the Lake guys.........no need to bogart the hot spots without reporting them especially while you brag about your catches, charter captains or not.

BTW: When I hit a hot spot I report it here.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Perch where caught By 4 boats at My marina ! Some fished NW corner of KI some fished east Of Middle Bass Is. And Yet another Guy fished SW corner
Of KI just west of American Eagle Reef ! All spots had plenty of boats On them ! So take your Pick ?

So they Are Biting Guys ! Males are still squirting. Did not seem to catch many Females ??? I would think there spawing is over ?? But it does lag behind the walleyes because they do not go to the reefs!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

all the males we caught on Tuesday looked like they were leaving a "contrail", LOL I was hoping they were done but boys will be boys!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cant hardly believe it. All the Perch in Conny have been spawned out. Would have thought those on that end would have been first.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

hearttxp said:


> Perch where caught By 4 boats at My marina ! Some fished NW corner of KI some fished east Of Middle Bass Is. And Yet another Guy fished SW corner
> Of KI just west of American Eagle Reef ! All spots had plenty of boats On them ! So take your Pick ?
> 
> So they Are Biting Guys ! Males are still squirting. Did not seem to catch many Females ??? I would think there spawing is over ?? But it does lag behind the walleyes because they do not go to the reefs!


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Take the time to read OGF Erie reports each day and get an idea regarding the area (s) that have been producing as well as the direction in which the schools are moving. Next, get out on the water and learn how to look for perch and log (in your mind or in a log book) what you learned on that outing.
If you follow the reports you will begin to know the various captains and the part of the lake they normally fish.
None of us seasoned fishermen brag about our sucess, we only try to let the site know what is happening, If you are looking to be spoon fed with information, so be it. Best if you look for and fish in a pack. If you are truly interested in learning to find the fish, put forth the effort like others have done.
Its your choice how you elect to go about fishing and learning Erie. Right now the perch are hitting from Wildwood all the way to Huron and in the Western Basin. In some ares they are still on the rocks but mostly moving out to deeper water.
Good Luck.


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well said Shortdrift well said.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

profisher5 said:


> Well said Shortdrift well said.


X2 

One question Shortdrift when your looking your not watching for perch on the finder are you. My self I usually look for a soft bottom. Figure Perch are hard to see on the bottom. Any secrets you'd like to share on those lines? Or anybody for that matter.
Be interested to hear what others are looking for.


----------



## Just fishing (May 17, 2012)

So you never seek out where fish were caught .....here or anywhere else......never ask friends, charter captains etc. Of course you do, but the difference is you think so highly of your long and storied fishing experiences, that you feel justified to ask at those times you could use info, yet scold those that come to this site to get a general idea where to start on the weekend. Many here are very knowledgable, and have put countless hours on the lake and can probably match you fish for fish. It doesn't mean they don't know how to find fish, but they probably didn't fish yesterday or today (e.g. have full time jobs).

I find it particularly amusing when certain charter captains use this sight to try to "get people in the showroom" by posting how great fishing is, yet don't provide any information for the recreational fisherman. You know, like....."killed 'em...north of the border" today...(that was a popular one last year) as if that will make the phone ring. The best and most successful captains are the ones that are willing to share at least some information, as long as it is reciprocal. There are a number of captains that post on this site that are very generous with information and they're probably the first ones that the rest of us recommend. A captian that can't even post where a school of perch was today..... or even worse, the holier-than-thou guy that scolds fisherman on this sight for not "putting in the hard work like they did"....give me a break.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow Can see where this is going ! Only one thing to say ! do you know how many times I see a sportfishing boat come into a pack of boats perchin and stop when he sees one perch caught on a boat ? Never looking at the fishfinders or anyhting ? 

I really think that is maybe the biggest problem with Sf is that they cannot read the electronics ? They might as well just have a depth sounder. 

Oh well ! got 60 perch in the same general loctaion today except a little closer to Lucies Pt.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> None of us seasoned fishermen brag about our sucess,


ROTF. This thread started with a seasoned captain bragging about his catch yet not letting fellow members here where that bounty was found. What was the point other than bragging?

There are PLENTY of SEASONED FISHERMEN who not only post their success but report where they found it.

He was not one of them.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Just fishing said:


> So you never seek out where fish were caught .....here or anywhere else......never ask friends, charter captains etc. Of course you do, but the difference is you think so highly of your long and storied fishing experiences, that you feel justified to ask at those times you could use info, yet scold those that come to this site to get a general idea where to start on the weekend. Many here are very knowledgable, and have put countless hours on the lake and can probably match you fish for fish. It doesn't mean they don't know how to find fish, but they probably didn't fish yesterday or today (e.g. have full time jobs).
> 
> I find it particularly amusing when certain charter captains use this sight to try to "get people in the showroom" by posting how great fishing is, yet don't provide any information for the recreational fisherman. You know, like....."killed 'em...north of the border" today...(that was a popular one last year) as if that will make the phone ring. The best and most successful captains are the ones that are willing to share at least some information, as long as it is reciprocal. There are a number of captains that post on this site that are very generous with information and they're probably the first ones that the rest of us recommend. A captian that can't even post where a school of perch was today..... or even worse, the holier-than-thou guy that scolds fisherman on this sight for not "putting in the hard work like they did"....give me a break.


So you've only posted once on here and you are already berating people for lack of info in their reports??? I have to support what Shortdrift said. You need to familiarize yourself with the posters and eventually you will know what part of the lake they fish. If you fish around the Islands and hear a "north of the border" report, just go north of the border and you will easily see where all the boats are fishing. In addition, a lot of guys (mostly charters) drift fish and when you're "north of the border", those spots can be pretty small so their is a reason they are not posting exact numbers but enough info so you can get their "drift", so to speak.

I'm not a charter captain and have always been pretty free with info in the past, but it is posts like yours that make me think twice.


----------



## Just fishing (May 17, 2012)

...have posted here for years....password wouldn't work and I got so tired of the self-righteously, pious posts, I started a new account to respond. You are correct that you have posted many valuable reports here over the years, as have I (you like to troll NE of Kelly's, just south of the border...I prefer casting...). I understand not sharing the exact locations when drifting for walleye, but the OP addressed _*perch*_ fishing. Defend them or not....some on here are self righteous.....which is laughable. It's fishing....not brain (or Heart......) surgery.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

i find these fishing and huntin forums very informational. but also very argumenative. why are we so sarcastic and mean to each other on these websites. im sure if we have ever met at the ramp or motored by a fellow angler we are so much more friendly in person. myself i dont need exact hot spots to find fish but some guys do. some are better fisherman than others. not that im roland martin lol. 90% of the fun for me is me finding the fish. its a chess game for me. all i need to know is if they are hitting. i will find em i hope!

i jus wish we could treat each other better on these sites cuz i kno if we were face to face at the ramp we would be so much friendlier in person. maybe its communication skills???

so i will give my exact perch hot spot right now in lorain. right off the fog horn next to the the pier. the number on the pier i was catchin jumbos off of was 219 spray painted on the pier i was on the west side.. im goin tomorrow so if u see a olive drab smokercraft 16ft deep v with an old yellow lab duck dog it will be me. lets be nice guys we are all in the same fishin boat if you think about it.

can i catch 30 more if i buy my lab a fishin license??????????????


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I enjoy the information that people give but there is no better feeling than finding your own fish. It's not that hard to watch the finder and locate them. I'm not a pack fisherman, I've had many people pull up when they see them being pulled. I don't always catch them but that's fishing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I find the reports on this site most informative. I know where those guys generally hang out. We all struggle to learn how to catch fish, but the guys on this site provide a wealth of info over time,but not novels. Like Shortdrift said, read it regularly and you will learn a lot, I think I did. Some will even offer to take you out to lerarn ther tricks of the trade!

So what did I earn from this post? The perch bite is on. They are finishing the spawn, meaning they will head deeper soon. If they are biting by the islands, they are likely biting near Vermillion, Lorain, or sheffield where I plan to launch Sunday. While I don't write enough down, reading for a couple years taught me the general timing and patterns of both perch and walleye. My freezer is full, my fishing most satisfying and for that I thank OGF, the friends I've met through this site and elsewhere, plus the local tackle/bait shops that always help. This site is priceless. You can't buy some of the expert advice and info that is provided here.

I look for small perch marks on or near the bottom with my Humminbird 788ci. Bait balls are always a plus. I must figure out how to discern bottom type as suggested. Since I troll for walleye, I have plenty of time to practice spotting perch. Tight lines...


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Captn' Mike is a stand up guy. Like others have said, if you've put in your time here and on mother Erie, he gave plenty of info...I've never given him money by taking a trip on his boat, and have never even met him, yet he has helped put me in the area of fish when I have gone west for vacation, and he has contributed a lot to this site. LEARN TO READ BETWENE THE LINES on here and you will gain a lot of insight. read the context, learn where the posters like to fish or where they dock at.....you will learn real quick that some are legit and others like to brag or exagerate....Some cloud over photos and act as if all is top secret and others give the regular reader just enough to clue them in without waving a great big banner that says COME FISH HERE, bite was good yesterday.

If you havent learned the players here, even a trivial tid bit of Erie info, is better than " i slayed the gills in my buddies farm pond" or I hit the chrome hard in an unmentionable trib last weekend". 

by the way, I fished Lorain last Saturday, fishing with the wind, tried in tight without success, ended up running to vermilion and fished in thight there.....no eyes for me.

CB


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Just fishing said:


> ... It's fishing....not brain (or Heart......) surgery.



That is just plain ignorant, moronic, grade school girl, rude. you must be proud of that comment


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Captn' Mike is a stand up guy. Like others have said, if you've put in your time here and on mother Erie, he gave plenty of info...I've never given him money by taking a trip on his boat, and have never even met him, yet he has helped put me in the area of fish when I have gone west for vacation, and he has contributed a lot to this site. LEARN TO READ BETWENE THE LINES on here and you will gain a lot of insight. read the context, learn where the posters like to fish or where they dock at.....you will learn real quick that some are legit and others like to brag or exagerate....Some cloud over photos and act as if all is top secret and others give the regular reader just enough to clue them in without waving a great big banner that says COME FISH HERE, bite was good yesterday.

If you havent learned the players here, even a trivial tid bit of Erie info, is better than " i slayed the gills in my buddies farm pond" or I hit the chrome hard in an unmentionable trib last weekend". 

by the way, I fished Lorain last Saturday, fishing with the wind, tried in tight without success, ended up running to vermilion and fished in thight there.....no eyes for me.

CB


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

viper1 said:


> X2
> 
> One question Shortdrift when your looking your not watching for perch on the finder are you. My self I usually look for a soft bottom. Figure Perch are hard to see on the bottom. Any secrets you'd like to share on those lines? Or anybody for that matter.
> Be interested to hear what others are looking for.


I have given up on relating perch to bottom type as I feel those tasty screwballs can be anywhere when primarily feeding on shiners. I'll usually cruise around through various depths until I start to see marks just off the bottom or the small red dots on my sonar when they are glued to the bottom. I usually like to check the the clam beds and hard clay areas in the area where I launch fist. I found mud bottoms are usually good during the insect hatching season, especially during the Mayfly hatches.
I'm going out on a friends boat tomorrow and we plan to launch out of 72nd or Wildwood depending on the catch report we get at Shines or Franks. 
Based on recent reports it seems fishing off Cleveand has been the best with good results in various depths and spread out from 72nd to the Gold Coast.
Specific numbers or location? I don't have any but I know the captain will spend as much time as necessary looking to find the fish. If all else fails, we will pull the anchor and drift until we find some active fish.


----------



## jsh62 (Oct 5, 2011)

hearttxp said:


> Perch where caught By 4 boats at My marina ! Some fished NW corner of KI some fished east Of Middle Bass Is. And Yet another Guy fished SW corner
> Of KI just west of American Eagle Reef ! All spots had plenty of boats On them ! So take your Pick ?
> 
> So they Are Biting Guys ! Males are still squirting. Did not seem to catch many Females ??? I would think there spawing is over ?? But it does lag behind the walleyes because they do not go to the reefs!


how much more info does one need, if this isnt enough maybe capt. mike could tell us the name of the boats and there numbers and we could all anchor on top of them.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Even when you post where you caught fish, it isn't enough for some people. I recently posted where I caught fish, even posted where I tried and failed, which should clue you in that I had to look a little, even then its how deep where you? How far out ect ect. 

I feel if somebody posts that they caught fish off of the nw tip of kellys, that is where I'm going to look. 

I also feel that if you do need more info a pm would probably go a long way. Chill out guys. Go fishing and let us know how it goes, good or bad. Also if you see a small blue and white boat away from the pack, its probably me and I'm doing well, feel free to join me. I always do better away from the pack. Well 98 % of the time anyhow.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

I agree with smokercraft15 & ohiojmj. People should understand the poster(s) aren't always seasoned journalists or outdoor sports writers. Read them and take them for their face value. Regarding perch reports, if you're new to perch fishing the only thing you need to know is the general area as far as location. Head there and look for the pack. It's my opinion only general location is needed because fish move constantly. Exact spots reported on Tuesday won't help you much on Wednesday. Weather, currents, water clarity, and many other variables make todays detailed reports only a good reference for tomorrow.


----------



## Just fishing (May 17, 2012)

boss302 said:


> That is just plain ignorant, moronic, grade school girl, rude. you must be proud of that comment


Read back through the posts, ...in order. My comments were not directed at whether the OP should have provided information on his catch. I could care less. Some here choose to share with the board that "they caught bunches of great big fish in Lake Erie today," without any details. Perhaps it provides personal validation without risking that someone else might take "their" fish from "their" spot tomorrow. Others are very generous with information and view fishing as recreation...and if, god willing, they had a good day, don't mind sharing information here that might allow someone else to have a good day tomorrow. 

As for charter captains, this is more than recreation...it is how they make their living. There are many business models one could choose.................. a) The "Share the Wealth" model, whereby they share at least some information, feeling that the goodwill garnered will ultimately result in name recognition and referrals (and they know it's a big lake, fish move, they have to locate the fish tomorrow anyway and providing a general area doesn't necessarily negatively impact their fishing tomorrow); b) the "Consultant" model, whereby they share just enough information with senior management of the opportunities that are available (killed them north of the border..._the end_.), if only they would hire them on to show the way; c) The "CIA" model...never mentioning anything to anybody, even their wife, their mistress, their best friend..etc. etc. Either way, especially with Charter Captains making a living, it's their choice and I could care less. My post was in support of the poster that ended up being lectured because he asked that location be shared. I found his lecture to be presumptive and arrogant (assumed the questioner did not have have appropriate fishing knowledge because he didn't spend the time to learn his depth finder, the lake etc. etc.), condescending (...if you spend the time on the lake that I have, you'll not need to ask where the "perch" were caught today), hypocritical (...as if the lecturer has never asked anyone, under any circumstances, where they caught fish today, because he doesn't need to, based on his vast intellect and knowledge, garnered through years of personal research...). In terms of rudeness, I personally find such posts the rudest of rude....and self righteous.

With the risk of offending again, I will repeat...it is only fishing for the vast majority of us here....it's recreation.....and not brain surgery. For Charter Captains or even those who wish to keep the secrets of their triumphs (and where the 20-30 million walleye are) to themselves....god speed.


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

after some years on the site now i've noticed a few things. it's just like anywhere else. you hvae giver and takers, braggers and regulars fishermen and women. you notice that folks whose first few posts are how they took 400 tickets in 1 hour usually aren't around real long. frankly, most of us aren't impressed. likewise, those who sign up and are basically looking for free guide service don't lst real long either. but if you read posts, ask questions, develop some friends, post the good, the bad and the ugly people will begin to trust you. i am one who will post down to the gps numbers, but as others have said, the fish are always on the move. i've found it helpful to get familiar with some of the areas i normally fish (sand bar, weather bouy, st. anthony's, dumping grounds whatever)those are places where generally hold fish. by and large folks on here are willing to help one another. this past week i asked on a post about an area i have not fished before. someone sent me a pm and gave some helpful informaton. others have asked the same of me. like in life, you get to choose your friends. if you don't like the way someone posts, don't read them.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

My 3 commandments for life on OGF...

Be thick skinned, speak the truth (as you believe it to be), and stay out of arguments (unless someone is berating a friend). 

I'm "staying out of arguments".


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Keep posting Mike........don't get wrapped up in the negative repsonses and leave us holding the bag........! Most of the guys on OGF check for your ( and other reliable names ) posts every Monday morning at their desk just like me.Usually because we didn't do so well, and always want find fish the next time out.
I'll bet many here remember old "Dean" at Walleye Central, I never met him but what a guy....! I still have full season printouts of his daily posts in my boat, and often get them out to refresh on what he did on a cretain part of the season. I think many of us got spoiled by his openess, and any hint of secrecy doesn't swallow well. I like to think I am -not- a "pack rat", but there are often other boats present at the places I traditionaly go to find perch. I don't need to see folks catch fish brfore I reach for the anchor, I can tell from 1/2 mile away if the bite is on by the posture of the crews on the rigs........is everyone is sitting on their hands, you can bet the perch are not going very well. I stand when the action is hot, and so do most of you, that's my key to reach for the anchor. My 7 yr old Grandson will tell you in a flash how to tell if ther perch are bitin'..... " Their on their feet here Grandpa"....... keep the net wet, HT


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I do think more people should share more info. Like where they launch and depths or how and with what they caught them on. After reading all this.The thing is some people dont surf the net as much as some of us,some only fish 1-4 times a month. And some like me just plain can't remember any thing. But on the other hand spoon feeding is in the hands of those who want to. I'm always amazed when some one posts exact coordinates and I'd probably take it with a grain of salt. Why, simply people will be people. This board has a large following and I have given exact reports before. The very next day I couldn't get near the place. Every one beat me there. So I assume when people do it their not exact and some may even just be to shut up those asking.But I will always tell where I'm launching from,what rig, what bait,method and depths. Because it all changes. We fish 3-7 times a week,so it's easy to stay on them once found. But were retired.Were docked at Conny this year so most reports will be there.
Also I don't feel any one owes any one an explanation why if they do or don't share. My buddy I fish with is an ex Erie captain and first mate many moons ago. And if left up to him, We'd never tell any thing. That is the old way and for many good reasons.


----------



## evangelion (Jun 25, 2009)

Fisherman,
Thank you for the notes and sharing your feelings about information etc. Enjoyed reading it. I'm learning too. Been fishing for years. Sometimes it seems where the fish are is a challenge in itself. One day I might just figure out the pattern. Of course then the next times, I'll either forget, or just won't have the confidence. until then I'll post more. HOpe to get out Sat and maybe if I'm lucky Sunday.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> My 3 commandments for life on OGF...
> 
> Be thick skinned, speak the truth (as you believe it to be), and stay out of arguments (unless someone is berating a friend).
> 
> I'm "staying out of arguments".


"no arguement here Jim"


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Justed started fishing again a couple years ago and I beleive this site has helped me quite a bit. Not only for Erie, but other Ohio lakes/regions. Sometimes I read a post and raises some questions so I look for related posts, then just chating with fishemen and bait shops where I launch. When I was a kid our parents use to take us to Michigan and Canada to catch fish on family vactions. Thanks to this site I now know Ohio has some excellent fishing. I also enjoy a little trial and error on my own. Just my thoughts, but I think the info provided points you in the right direction and keeps it interesting by experimenting a little.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

People here at OGF have helped me learn a lot about fishin Erie....both skills and places. If ya learn the skills...ya can usually find your own places.

Sometimes, I'll send a vague poster a PM asking for more information/help. 90% of the time they reply with a PM and help me along.

Good luck....be safe out there.


----------

